# Dilute pigeons???



## prophecy

Does anyone know if pigeons can produce 'dilutes' and are there any association between dilute birds,color,and genetic health concerns?


----------



## Keith C.

Dilutes are very common in pigeons.
Examples are yellow and dun.
Dilutes have short down as chicks and are as healthy as any other colors.
There is a good website on dilutes at:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/dilutepale.html
Here are some dilutes I have for sale.

















Keith


----------



## jbangelfish

*Rec red not dilute*

Rec red is a simple autosomal recessive which means that either sex can have it and that both parents have to carry or be rec red for one to be produced. The dillute of recessive red is recessive yellow.

Dilute alone is a sex linked recessive and can be carried by the intense colored cock bird. Hens either are dilute or they are not.

Dilutes are normally short downed as babies but there are exceptions. I have one in the nest now that had normal down but is dilute. I don't know why but probably other factors contribute to this. I have only read of long downed or normal downed dilute young in the past.

Dilute may be somewhat of a "weakening" gene. They are often smaller and possibly more susceptible to disease or problems. This would probably be considered something along the lines of "rare exception" but I would consider them to be at least a little bit inferior genetically. I may get alot of flack over that but it's what I've observed.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep. Dilute of ash-red is ash-yellow, blue turns to silver, black turns to dun, brown to khaki, and recessive red to recessive yellow.


----------



## Roller mike

*Here is a dun Burmingham Roller*


----------



## amumtaz

*Pigeon Colors*

Here is my research and pictures about pigeon colors, dilute and reduced birds.

 http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics2.asp

I hope it helps.


----------



## Pigeon0446

I have no problem with them I've actually raised race winners out of them in fact a baby out of one of them should have the IF speed record for 300 to 350 miles which is 2142ypm my bird made a 2121ypm speed(over 72mhp) in that race but she should have been clocked sooner. I had trouble with the clock. 

This hen raised me a bird that was 5th only 15 secs from winning in a 150 mile race and 2 of the bird ahead of him were my birds.









This hen raised me the 2121ypm hen.









This hen raised me a 2nd place in a 300 mile race and another that came in 3rd in a 300 mile race


----------



## Pigeon0446




----------



## AllAroundAnimal

Beautiful Birds and Beautiful racing Birds Ta Boot , Now " Dun " i have heard of But don't know what it is -- I seen the previouse reply saying it is " Dilute Black " but I have seen people call birds That Look red Check to Me Call the Birds " Dun Check " so how can that be Dilute Black -- I am confused , and Now what else has been brought into the genetics that I learned today is there's also " Faded " can anyone answer what This Is Now ? Genetics are Tricky I and we all probably know this But i really would Like To know a Bit More on Both of these as I tried to Google it and it brang me here -- To My Favorite Talk Site , Nice ! Peace !


----------



## crosbeem

*Differences in naming*

Hi,
I reckon the differences can be to do with the local vernacular, ie from where I'm from we know this colour and/or marking by this name


----------



## MaryOfExeter

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Beautiful Birds and Beautiful racing Birds Ta Boot , Now " Dun " i have heard of But don't know what it is -- I seen the previouse reply saying it is " Dilute Black " but I have seen people call birds That Look red Check to Me Call the Birds " Dun Check " so how can that be Dilute Black -- I am confused , and Now what else has been brought into the genetics that I learned today is there's also " Faded " can anyone answer what This Is Now ? Genetics are Tricky I and we all probably know this But i really would Like To know a Bit More on Both of these as I tried to Google it and it brang me here -- To My Favorite Talk Site , Nice ! Peace !


Some people will call dilute blue, "dun bars" and "dun checks". But that is incorrect. Dilute blue is called silver. Only when silver is in spread form (dilute black), is it correct to call it dun. Some people will also call indigo birds dun, which may be where you are seeing the red check looking birds being called it.


----------



## wolverine

I was told dilute blues were silver duns.


----------



## george simon

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Beautiful Birds and Beautiful racing Birds Ta Boot , Now " Dun " i have heard of But don't know what it is -- I seen the previouse reply saying it is " Dilute Black " but I have seen people call birds That Look red Check to Me Call the Birds " Dun Check " so how can that be Dilute Black -- I am confused , and Now what else has been brought into the genetics that I learned today is there's also " Faded " can anyone answer what This Is Now ? Genetics are Tricky I and we all probably know this But i really would Like To know a Bit More on Both of these as I tried to Google it and it brang me here -- To My Favorite Talk Site , Nice ! Peace !


*Hi ALL A ROUND,There many more genes that affect color. The list that I will post here is not the complete list, these are sex linked but I will not go in to that. The sex linked genes affecting color are Pale,Dilute, Ecru,Reduced, Rubella,Almond,Hickory, Qualmond,Faded,Frosty,Chalky,and Sandy.There is an other form of dilute and that is Extreme dilute.This was found in homers in South Africa this dilute will dilute a blue bird to a very very light yellow almost white. There is a picture post in one of the earlier post of a very light yellow bar that looks like it may be a extreme.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Beautiful Birds and Beautiful racing Birds Ta Boot , Now " Dun " i have heard of But don't know what it is -- I seen the previouse reply saying it is " Dilute Black " but I have seen people call birds That Look red Check to Me Call the Birds " Dun Check " so how can that be Dilute Black -- I am confused , and Now what else has been brought into the genetics that I learned today is there's also " Faded " can anyone answer what This Is Now ? Genetics are Tricky I and we all probably know this But i really would Like To know a Bit More on Both of these as I tried to Google it and it brang me here -- To My Favorite Talk Site , Nice ! Peace !


*Hi ALL A GROUND You might try the Yahoo group site geneticsforpigeons There are some very knowledgeable genetic people on this site take a look.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Aren't extreme dilute, lemon, and ecru the same?


----------



## george simon

MaryOfExeter said:


> Aren't extreme dilute, lemon, and ecru the same?


*Hi BECKEY,I think you are right. Take look at the one yellow bar that was posted earlier this could be an ecru/extreme dilute.They have now put this extreme dilute into ash red so there is now a red phase and a blue phase of the extreme diluteThe ash red shows no tail bar, while the blue and brown types will show a tail bar. * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've always thought yellow was pretty, and ecru is even more neat. I'm guessing the second bird in post #8 is the one you're referring too. I also thought maybe it was a lemon.

I've only had one yellow homer that I can remember. She was very pretty, and I wish I had more. Makes me really want some of your birds Pigeon0446!


----------



## sreeshs

george simon said:


> *Hi ALL A GROUND You might try the Yahoo group site geneticsforpigeons There are some very knowledgeable genetic people on this site take a look.* GEORGE


Thanks for that


----------



## draneg03

the color of the birds are so cool, and they race.. amazing.. i alwys see blues and checkered in races xD


----------

